# paypal update



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

has anyone else seen this thread
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/p...2/#post1655122

if this is going ahead which it appears to be i think us aussies will be screwed for cps.

from what i can understand prsonal sellers wont be able to request money for goods/services anymore unless they open a commerial account (which means higher fees)

so we wont be able to get invoices sent to us, and US peoplez will be put off offering the service due to fees.

if my understanding is correct (which it may not be, please correct me if im wrong) paypal sucks BIGTIME


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Eeeek! MAC F&F SALE!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

You can choose to send money to their account. If they wish to send you goods as a gesture of kindness, that's pretty sweet too  My point is, paypal does not have cameras in your home, how would they know if you are sending money to someone to pay for a CP or just because? Hopefully if you know your CP person well it won't be a problem!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeh i know and with all the stuff thats coming out with the autumn collections.... arghhh i honestly could not afford to keep buying mac without cps


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2009)

depends how high the fees are going to be... most buyers would be willing to cover a small additional fee since the US dollar is still a whole lot better than our own I am figuring we would still save money.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

So if we just send money to the seller, then it's all good. We just don't get the initial 'invoice'.
I think it will be fine for those people who don't offer CP often, but for the people who provide CP frequently for others... they may be targeted by the paypal "police" because of all the activity.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Have a look here: PayPal makes important changes to Policies effective June / July 2009  TheBrewsNews

If the seller uses their personal account for ANY commercial transaction, they're screwed.

You're right tho, Cats, if you don't point to the transfer of money being in exchange for "goods", paypal won't know. But then you're leaving yourself open to swaplifting, coz if you try to prove you sent money for goods you'll be jibbed for not paying the fees. They're getting smart!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 1, 2009)

perhaps its not a bid to earn more money, as much as an attempt to reduce their liability.

If using a personal acct to conduct a transaction is not allowed, it simply means that if it goes wrong paypal is no longer liable. You cant claim "item not received" on a transaction where there was not supposed to be an item in the first place.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Exactly my point!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been reading the original thread posted by Dawn (Holstrom4) and a lot of people who do CP's are now setting up Google Checkout accounts so we shoudl be able to use that instead of paypal...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I've been reading the original thread posted by Dawn (Holstrom4) and a lot of people who do CP's are now setting up Google Checkout accounts so we shoudl be able to use that instead of paypal..._

 
Yep, if there is a will, there is a way. 
Does anyone know if Australian business can set up a Google Checkout account?  I tried to set one up, but the only location option they give is either US or UK


----------



## *lolly (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope Google Checkout works just as well as PayPal... I rarely buy MAC and NARS items here in Australia!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

I will just answer my own question. Just received an email reply from Google - only US or UK business addresses and accounts can set up Google merchant checkout. This means that Australians cannot accept payments via Google checkout at this stage.  Doh.. 

Luckily, my CP girl has a business Paypal account and if you have been paying (you know who you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) her with non CC, now you have to pay the Paypal fee no matter what.  It will be 2.9% + 30 cents.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

I just set up a Buyer's account with Google Checkout and it seems to be only CC-funded. However, the Buyer incurs no fees in the transaction (except potentially from your bank) and the fees for the Seller are apparently cheaper than Paypal's fees, so it still is an option if you just want to buy things.. I am predicting that lots of sellers using Paypal will open up a google checkount sellers account..


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Google checkout fee is 2.9% + 30cents for the seller (under $3000 sale per month), which you might need to pay for the CP orders.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

So the fee is the same for Paypal AND google checkout?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Yeah, only if your CP person has a Premier/Business Paypal account though.  And if your CP person has a Google account and the transaction amount goes over $100000 a month, then the fee will go down to 1.9% + 30 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is just way too funny.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

paypal can be so ridiculous, whyyyyy do they have to be so cruel!!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

one of the girls on the orginal thread has said that google wont accpet payment from countries other than us and uk.... why does aus always get forgotten


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Are you sure?  I checked out with Google before?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm... I've just setup a Google Checkout account. 

Hey Tana - So any payment I make to the seller will not be accepted because I am from Australia? That sucks. Looks like the only option (from a AUS buyer perspective) is to use paypal and get slugged with the fees. I have non-cc paypal so I was rather getting used to ZERO fees for CP. Hmmpf.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

im not sure, i was just repeating what was on the other thread lol.... im pretty sure my cp'er has  apremier account so i think im just gonna suck up the fees it should still work out cheaper anyways.....


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah it will still be cheaper, but just with more paypal fees than before. 
*sigh. Bloody paypal. Such the fun police.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know whether it's because it's 1am here, but I'm so immensely confused lol.

Clearly paypal needs a rival.... so there's some competition to make the service better off for customers.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 6, 2009)

^Right. PP knows they've cornered the market.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 11, 2009)

bumping this thread for a question, have any of you ladies filed a paypal dispute before, my cp lady (who did my last few cp's no probs) is not responding to my pms (and ive recived recipts saying she's read them) and ive yet to recive any products for my last two cp's i paid for. normally she sends me traking #'s and rsponds straight away, i paid at the begining of july......


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow that sucks....I have filed claims before against items not received from a seller on Specktra...and Paypal has reimbursed me ... You just need to open up a paypal dispute...The seller will have to provide proof of shipment...a receipt etc...if not they should reimburse you..I do know there is a window like 45 days so you need to file the claim soon


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep definitely file a dispute straight away. If they fail to respond then escalate to a claim. The dispute will kick them into action as paypal will remove the payment amount from their account.

I've been on both ends of a dispute and that's what has usually happened to me.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 11, 2009)

thnx guys, ive pm her one last time syaing id rather not have to file a dispute, but that if she doesnt get back to me ill have to.
she's been so good so far so im hoping that its just a mix up


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey girls, shejust pm'd me she had a problem at work... and my pacage will go out 2moroo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad i waited...id h8 to give bad feedback/dispute over a mixup


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah thats great!


----------

